# Have I got a deal for you..



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

In the sea of inexpensive lights, I would like to offer you fine folks 
The New Cyclops LED Adventure light. Its advertised in hot deals @ 124.95

Use our Discount code of MTBR for an additional 10% (off for a limited time)

If you prefer a human touch.. feel free to call us at 1 800 624 0278

Its a good light that gets the job done. Rated at 900 lumen's but probably puts out more like 750 or so. It does feature a p7 D bin emitter, Pre dipped quality batteries, and a charger that wont go up in smoke..Handle bar and helmet mount included.
If you dont feel the light is worthy send it back within 2 weeks for a full refund of the purchase price.

Shipping in the Cont Us is 9.95 we can also ship to Canada or Zimbabwe


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

So let's talk batteries. This light is the same SSC P7 D bin that we see in the Magicshine, and also pretty much the same light as Gemini Lights sells. The big question is the batteries, and more importantly the warranty on them. Are they the same batteries that Gemini and MS use, same manufacturer, etc.? Is there some sort of guarantee they won't be catching on fire or losing 1/2 their charge in a few months time? 

Oh, and BTW I don't think you're supposed to advertise in this area...


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> So let's talk batteries. This light is the same SSC P7 D bin that we see in the Magicshine, and also pretty much the same light as Gemini Lights sells. The big question is the batteries, and more importantly the warranty on them. Are they the same batteries that Gemini and MS use, same manufacturer, etc.? Is there some sort of guarantee they won't be catching on fire or losing 1/2 their charge in a few months time?
> 
> Oh, and BTW I don't think you're supposed to advertise in this area...


 I certainly dont want to do something I shouldn't be. I was told by the ad rep it was fine??
We stand behind this just like all our other products..100% If your battery is running at half life span in 4 months I'll replace it at no charge..
Have you seen the Nightrider warranty policy?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Well is it 900 or 750lm? Are you saying your website is incorrect? 
You wont get 4hrs off that battery driving at 2.8A, I'm guessing the same 2.4A that the MS is driven at? So expect the same output of a little over 500lm.
With shipping this is 70% more expensive that the DX MS so hardly in the same sea. More like a little private lake beside an expensive resort.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not concerned about the price, as it's still significantly less than any other comparable light on the market. I have two Magicshine lights from Geomangear, and while they have been good to me so far, this battery issue underscores the need for a better warranty. 

I'd like to see someone put a 3-5 year warranty on these lights, and I would be willing to pay for that. I use mine to commute and night and do MTB night rides 1-2 times each week.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Not to nitpick, but it seems like Gemini Lights has got you beat: http://gemini-lights.com/products/gemini-titan-led-light-system-full-package

Their "full package" is $130 and includes the light head, battery, cable, charger, travel case, helmet kit and headlight mount band. If you could match this price and be a distributor in the USA, then there would be an incentive to buy. Or if you could offer a better warranty, that would be an incentive as well.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Their website listing shows they include the helmet mount and extension cable, as well as a waist mount (whatever that is) instead of a headband mount. Looks like no pouch though.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I'd like to see someone put a 3-5 year warranty on these lights, and I would be willing to pay for that. I use mine to commute and night and do MTB night rides 1-2 times each week.


Gloworm offer 18month light head and 12 months for the battery/charger (NZ minimum warranty period). Looks like the same product, price about the same.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

znomit said:


> Well is it 900 or 750lm? Are you saying your website is incorrect?
> You wont get 4hrs off that battery driving at 2.8A, I'm guessing the same 2.4A that the MS is driven at? So expect the same output of a little over 500lm.
> With shipping this is 70% more expensive that the DX MS so hardly in the same sea. More like a little private lake beside an expensive resort.


 The site has the lumen spec clearly stated?? 
This is not the same light as a magic shine. It does have a D bin emitter


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

It might not be the same, but it's pretty damn close. Again, what I'm concerned about is the battery and warranty. I don't think I'm alone, as there are lots of people out there that own MagicShines and have seen problems with their batteries. So do everyone a favor and state how your batteries are better than the Magicshine and/or how your warranty will back up the product for more than 90 days.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Not to nitpick, but it seems like Gemini Lights has got you beat: http://gemini-lights.com/products/gemini-titan-led-light-system-full-package
> 
> Their "full package" is $130 and includes the light head, battery, cable, charger, travel case, helmet kit and headlight mount band. If you could match this price and be a distributor in the USA, then there would be an incentive to buy. Or if you could offer a better warranty, that would be an incentive as well.


 True we dont offer the headband. But I think we have priced this deal at a bit lower.
Total price shipped to the us would be 122.40 as opposed to 150
That gets you the D bin emitter. We are not newcomers to the lighting market.
Only the Bicycle side of things.
I dont think you can find one single unhappy Cyclops customer in almost 10 years of buisness..


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

*Shenanigans*

*she·nan·i·gans*

1. Secret or dishonest activity or maneuvering.
2. Deception or tomfoolery on the part of carnival stand operators (or light salesmen).


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

off road rider said:


> True we dont offer the headband. But I think we have priced this deal at a bit lower.
> Total price shipped to the us would be 122.40 as opposed to 150
> That gets you the D bin emitter. We are not newcomers to the lighting market.
> Only the Bicycle side of things.
> I dont think you can find one single unhappy Cyclops customer in almost 10 years of buisness..


Wha? I thought the price of the kit was $125 as stated in your first post...



> In the sea of inexpensive lights, I would like to offer you fine folks
> The New Cyclops LED Adventure light. Its advertised in hot deals @ 124.95


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

off road rider said:


> The site has the lumen spec clearly stated??


Four times.

_"provides *900 lumen's of High Intensity light and is perfect for all your adventure activities.

* 900 lumen's is the output that the P7 D bin Led should put out at the amperage it is driven.

Details: 
*900 Lumen's

Product Specifications:
� Brightness: 900 Lumen's "
_

I don't see 750 anywhere.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> It might not be the same, but it's pretty damn close. Again, what I'm concerned about is the battery and warranty. I don't think I'm alone, as there are lots of people out there that own MagicShines and have seen problems with their batteries. So do everyone a favor and state how your batteries are better than the Magicshine and/or how your warranty will back up the product for more than 90 days.


 I just spent a bit of time looking threw our site and trying to find out where you got 90 days?? Its totally possible I'm missing something?
Our warranty on this product is 2 years on the light head and 1 yr on the batteries 
I dont know much about the magic shine battery issue/scare, So I can't comment to much on that.. I thought it was mostly a charger issue..


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Wha? I thought the price of the kit was $125 as stated in your first post...


 I guess you missed the part about using the MTBR discount code..:thumbsup:


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

KingOfTheHill said:


> *Shenanigans*
> 
> *she·nan·i·gans*
> 
> ...


 Ok your a good fisherman..Where are the secrets and dishonesty???

I can assure you and all the others we are legit and will be around in years to come..


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

off road rider said:


> I just spent a bit of time looking threw our site and trying to find out where you got 90 days?? Its totally possible I'm missing something?
> Our warranty on this product is 2 years on the light head and 1 yr on the batteries


I just spent a bit of time looking threw your site and trying to find out where you got 2 years on the light head and 1 yr on the batteries??

I can see what it was: _"Warranty on this special MTBR deal is 1 year on the light head. 6 months on the battery.. "_


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

off road rider said:


> Ok your a good fisherman..Where are the secrets and dishonesty???
> 
> I can assure you and all the others we are legit and will be around in years to come..


Like I said, shenanigans.

Look through your website, posts and "responses" to people's questions if you need some more rope.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

znomit said:


> I just spent a bit of time looking threw your site and trying to find out where you got 2 years on the light head and 1 yr on the batteries??
> 
> I can see what it was: _"Warranty on this special MTBR deal is 1 year on the light head. 6 months on the battery.. "_


HMMM. There where some drafts made before this was posted that had diff warranty terms. We decided to stay the original course with regards to the warranty. 
I still cant find that statement on the MTBR deal page or elsewhere. I would love a link so I can get it fixed, I did just add a new warranty statement.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

off road rider said:


> HMMM. There where some drafts made before this was posted that had diff warranty terms. We decided to stay the original course with regards to the warranty.


I can't find your warranty. Linky?


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

znomit said:


> Four times.
> 
> _"provides *900 lumen's of High Intensity light and is perfect for all your adventure activities.
> 
> ...


"Rated at 900 lumen's but probably puts out more like 750 or so."

That statement seems pretty clear and understandable to anyone who has spent more than a day in this forum. It's the same game that almost all of the other companies play as well. He's just up front enough to explain the rated vs. actual.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

*Warranty*



znomit said:


> I can't find your warranty. Linky?


 Here you go my friend...
http://www.cyclopsadventuresports.com/?page=products&id=127
Several of our lights carry a lifetime warranty.. with low prices some things need to be cut.
This warranty should be better than many if not most $400 lights


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

how long is this deal going to be running?


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Darkstar187 said:


> how long is this deal going to be running?


 Our add agreement is at least for a month. The extra 10% will last a few weeks at least
Thanks


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to all you who have decided to give us a try. It is very much appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## heniekkrol (Jan 26, 2010)

sorry wrong post place


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

*Posted Before In Different Thread*

Posted before in different thread but wanted to give Darryl thanks here also.

This has been one hell of a learning experience and it is still ongoing...

However since I do not learn as quick as Bakes and several others here I stated trying to source a battery pack compatible with a MS light head ,that had a year guarantee, I could actually to talk to a person and have it shipped from in the US. I found five from this board. Two on fleabay (no one to talk to), one in Canada, (no one to talk to) one overseas, (no one to talk to, horror stories abut returns and return turn around time). Probably many more out there.

Found Cylops. Did a search on the net about them, no problems...Called an US phone number called, spent about ten minutes talking, making sure that I felt good about the year guarantee and who I was dealing with. Then I asked Darryl, who I had on the phone, to purchase two batteries and chargers, he told me he was not set up to sell just batteries or chargers! S**t. After a bit of silence Darryl told me he would sell the individual units AND match the competitors pricing! Bought on Friday, received on Wednesday, charged, ready to go, Darryl calls on Friday to make sure all was good-unreal follow up.

I am still trying to build my own, but for now I do not have to wait on my own poor service.

Thanks again Darryl.

Thx,
John


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks John!!!


----------



## fisherman1118 (Mar 22, 2010)

Any new owners of this light care to post a first impression/review?

Thanks!


----------



## canecreekfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, I bit. I just purchased a light like 5 minutes ago. I didn't want the deal to run out, so I placed my order even though there's like 3 feet plus of snow in my back yard.  I look forward to getting the light and having it be warm enough for me to ride my bike around in the dark w/this light. It'll be a while before I can, but I'll post a review when I do. Thanks!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

canecreekfreak said:


> Ok, I bit. I just purchased a light like 5 minutes ago. I didn't want the deal to run out, so I placed my order even though there's like 3 feet plus of snow in my back yard.  I look forward to getting the light and having it be warm enough for me to ride my bike around in the dark w/this light. It'll be a while before I can, but I'll post a review when I do. Thanks!!
> :thumbsup:


 Thanks:thumbsup: I hope you guys come out of the deep freeze soon..
Up here in Wa its been unusually warm, not so great when you want to get up into the mountains.. There should also be a review showing up soon on slowtwitch.com


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

That would be good to see a review, though I'm hoping for Geoman to have a replacement battery pack for my MJ by the time riding season rolls around, 2 feet of snow notwithstanding, I'm already thinking of summer. And with gas at 3.50 a gallon, it can't come too soon!


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

*A bit more info..*

Heres a short review..More to come..
http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?llr=aap9i...UxKdIqNxxv6qTMUIKYTIPDslQ_z2Nw68a1WQ4RN_6qBdf


----------



## Abe Froman (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally got my light Tuesday!!! No thanks to the arctic blast that delayed and lost shipments.... 

I just got back from a business trip and haven't had much time to mess with it. Since this is my first bike light I don't have anything to compare it to but so far I like the build quality. The box is nice because it can be used over again for storage

I will take some photos and hope to compare the light to my cars headlights for comparison review soon.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Abe
I was getting worried with several shipments being held up by the weather the last week or so..Im glad you guys are starting to thaw out.


----------



## batvette (Dec 10, 2006)

znomit said:


> Four times.
> 
> _"provides *900 lumen's of High Intensity light and is perfect for all your adventure activities.
> 
> ...


Oh come on now, everyone and his dog knows that there is a spec from the emitter mfr of "best case" output, then there is real world or so called "OTF" or out the front lumens. Seems to me he was just being candid with the 750 lumen disclosure. 
It's one thing to be skeptical of shills, it's another to chase people away who might actually be trying to market a decent product.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

let me pull out my thumb, 
and multiply it with pi .

non of the LED's are driven to the max,... so they will never reach max.
for the MS, on a good day, 
- start ~580
- normal ~550
- end ~530

the gemini is brighter, better everything, a little compared to MS.
it's a decent light for the money.

per my thumb, lux meter, yard stick, and fudge numbers,...
since I don't have a calibrated lumen meter,...
the gemini gets about ~625 on my scale.

whatever the numbers, I ride with 3 lights, 2 on handlebar 1 on helmet,
( 2x xx, 1x lupine piko), that's enough light for me.
if you'd like to inflate your numbers, you can make your own sticker, 
say 500 AMG , if it makes you feel better.
bottom line is, you'd need a minimum of 2 lights, 1 helmet 1 handlebar,
did say minimum, for decent light. and once you get to 3, those little numbers mean nothing, compared to how you'd like your beam patterns.
even got some lenses for the gemini
cheers, Rob
http://mtbl.robs-x.com


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

batvette said:


> Oh come on now, everyone and his dog knows that there is a spec from the emitter mfr of "best case" output, then there is real world or so called "OTF" or out the front lumens. Seems to me he was just being candid with the 750 lumen disclosure.
> It's one thing to be skeptical of shills, it's another to chase people away who might actually be trying to market a decent product.


 Thank You Batvette:thumbsup: .. Its been a tough road getting into the main stream MTB market.
eventually guys will figure out that we do stand behind our products and provide outstanding customer service. Just like we have since 02 in the Off Road motorcycle market.


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

thunderstruck said:


> That would be good to see a review, though I'm hoping for Geoman to have a replacement battery pack for my MJ by the time riding season rolls around, 2 feet of snow notwithstanding, I'm already thinking of summer. And with gas at 3.50 a gallon, it can't come too soon!


 As promised here is another review of the Cyclops ADV light.
http://www.slowtwitch.com/Products/Lights/Stay_Safe._Be_Seen_Cyclops_Adventure_Sport_ADV_1910.html


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Another review..
http://dualsport-sd.com/forums/inde...d-at-the-cheap-priced-cyclops-led/#entry99220


----------



## Abe Froman (Jan 12, 2011)

Let me start off by saying that this little light is great! I have nothing to compare it too but when I ride on the street I have to be careful how I aim it as not to blind other drivers. Luckily its in low beam most of the time in well lit areas.

Now for some dumb newb questions.
1. Can I get a different handle bar mount? The o-ring (my wife calls it something different) seems to slip while off road. I see a screw where the mount can be removed from the light housing.

2nd: How does the helmet mount strap work? the Velcro straps are for the waist band but cant seem to figure out what to do with the excess without cutting the straps shorter. Am I supposed to wrap it under the chin?

Thanks!


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

hi Abe,
for traffic, you could get one of my lenses,
the wide, kinda like a fog light, has a lot less glare for traffic.
mtbl.robs-x.com
for bar mount hoffmanamps, has a nice mount option
http://www.hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/...mplate&thispage=BikeLights&ORDER_ID=201117950
I might have one or two lying around. Rob


Abe Froman said:


> Let me start off by saying that this little light is great! I have nothing to compare it too but when I ride on the street I have to be careful how I aim it as not to blind other drivers. Luckily its in low beam most of the time in well lit areas.
> 
> Now for some dumb newb questions.
> 1. Can I get a different handle bar mount? The o-ring (my wife calls it something different) seems to slip while off road. I see a screw where the mount can be removed from the light housing.
> ...


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Abe Froman said:


> Let me start off by saying that this little light is great! I have nothing to compare it too but when I ride on the street I have to be careful how I aim it as not to blind other drivers. Luckily its in low beam most of the time in well lit areas.
> 
> Now for some dumb newb questions.
> 1. Can I get a different handle bar mount? The o-ring (my wife calls it something different) seems to slip while off road. I see a screw where the mount can be removed from the light housing.
> ...


 Thanks Abe
Im glad you like the light..
Are you using the small oring? I have had one other customer experience a slippage on the bars, It turned out he was using the larger O ring..
I wouldn't recommend using a different type of mount. If you still have a slippage issue and are using the small Oring, I will get you a smaller Oring.
Please contact via 1 800 624 0278 or email [email protected]
The straps are designed to be either a waist mount or helmet mount. Cut them short for helmet mounting,


----------



## off road rider (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to all who ordered our ADV Light..It was great to talk with every one of you!!
Our advertising agreement with MTBR is over for now.as is this discount. 
We do still have the MTBR discount code available.. Hopefully I will See you at a 24hr...


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Abe,

To help keep the light from twisting on the h-bars, try using a piece of tube wrapped around the bar, then the o-ring around the tube.

Good luck,
Chris


----------

